# Pressure Washer Pump Reliability via common sense



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

Would you like to know how to make a "cheep" pump last ??
..or make a good pump last longer ??
"name-calling" by pump brand is a waste of time.
I have chimed-in on pump issues many times with the same statement:

How you use a pump,
.. and.. how it is plumbed is ALL the difference in Lifespan,
.. and what you have to replace.

We frequently replumb pressure-feed portables in our service department
..with a high-volume bypass,
so they don't overheat in bypass NEARly as easily,
..when you leave the gun off for several minutes.
They should only need seals when you wear them out.

A "replaced" pump..
has the SAME "limitations" as the old one had,
..unless you fix the plumbing problem.

FIX it once, and for all..
..ANY air-*leak*, *kinked* hose, *plugged *filter, 
a *flow*-*restrict*ive fitting, at every opportunity. 
"*Limited* water supply".. of ANY kind, is a problem to reliability.
And DO NOT let a pump *over-heat in bypass*.

Please be clear.. I'm not a flag-carrier for ANY one brand of pump..
I am simply trying to help you'all understand the mechanics of pumps.
"Eliminating the bugs" is my specialty.

Pock-marks, or "rat-bites" in your water seals are caused by cavitation. period.

Fabric showing, with scorch-marks means you ran it without water,
or overheated it in bypass. period.

A glazed look, except right at the wear-surface is a "normally" worn seal.

Cracked plungers means you have run it low on water,
or you cavitated the he// out of it.
By the way.. thicker ceramic plungers are MUCH more crack-resistant.
I like the rebuildability of the classic TS2021, and it's brothers,
but those thin ceramics are an easy sale in our service department.
Annovi Reverberi pump plungers almost NEVER crack.
Comet plungers RAREly crack,
Giant plungers rarely crack.

There is one brand of pump I REALLY *don't* like..
it is NOT the beefiest as they promote,
..and their seals and other part prices are an *insult *to a "Cost-Effective" lifespan,
but we know how to make them last as long as (almost) ANY pump.
by plumbing it for "the perfect water supply".

Call your favorite tech with questions.
me, or someone that understands fluid dynamics.

And remember..
the BEST upgrade for a system pressure-fed by a garden hose..
upgrade the bypass to a big, fat 5/8" x 60" bypass hose or better.

when you convert a system to *tank-feed..*
use a BIG filter, with a medium-mesh screen,
use a HUGE feed line,
"dual-feed" a pump larger than 5gpm, 
bypass back to the holding tank,
REMOVE fittings that are not brass on the inlets of the pump,
and REMOVE the thermal relief !!! ..or it will suck air,
and cavitate your "favorite" seals to an early death. 
Glad to help,
​


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jerry,

Welcome. But before you get too exuberant, may I suggest you read and fully comprhend the Paint Talk FAQ paying particular attention to the Advertising Rules before folks start thinking you are using Paint Talk as a free venue to hawk your sevices. 

thank you and enjoy.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

*I again apologize for my first post..*

I will be most carefull not to "ask for an order" in here.
I sell primarily through dealers anyway, so..
I am spending time to help your comminity with equipment issues that PLAGUE you community badly,
and fill a gap where "opinion" has allowed your community to fumble.

A manufacturer or other supplier that is willing to share technology,
and can "keep it technical" should be respected, supported,
and facillitated, lest all this free information goes away.

I promise to be wise in my delivery..
I get the warning,
and I again apologize for my first post..
other bloggs spoilded me a bit,
O.K. a LOT, 
so I stand corrected.

If I am contacted by people that want to know more about my products,
I will consider this a sustainable relationship,
and I will still keep my posts technical only.
I am here to be known as an educator.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

*Unloader upgrade.. the Bolt-On version*

I want to draw your attention to a very simple modification you can make
on LOTS of the systems out there with ..especially with AR pumps..

some of the "bolt-on" unloaders that easily allow bypass-overheat..
can be split, and turned such that an EXternal bypass can be added..

This saves the unloader you already have,
and majorly improves the abuseability of the system..
it can't overheat in bypass nearly as easily, and it only costs a hose, 2 clamps,
a hose barb, and 15 minutes,
just get a gauge on there and adjust it safely..
Send me a message if you want those free unloader adjustment instructions.
If you appreciate my effort here,
keep me motivated.. click the Like button.
I don't make a nickel helping you fix your own stuff.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

You can also just press the trigger every 15 seconds as its running. Pretty easy too

Pat


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

I always grab my high pressure hoses when around jobs to see if the water is flowing smoothly. 

If I feel a pulse or vibration, I clean out the filter, make sure I have zero leaks and then she is as smooth as silk.

thanks for the tips!


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Sirocco Jerry said:


> I promise to be wise in my delivery..
> I get the warning,
> 
> If I am contacted by people that want to know more about my products,
> ...



It didn't seem like you were advertising to me.. Good thread! Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience with us!


----------

